
Ask HN: Interested in a weekly space startup and science news newsletter? - tectonic
Hey HN friends! I&#x27;m planning to start a short weekly email newsletter with a selection of space science updates, aerospace startup news, DIY space stuff (ground stations, cubesats, simulation software, etc.), and other geeky space content that I found interesting during the week.<p>Would this interest you? If so, what specific topics would you most like to hear about?<p>I&#x27;m planning to send out a trial first edition next week. If you&#x27;re interested, here&#x27;s a signup form: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;uGi2AL7ELpJK86bx2
======
tectonic
Clickable link:
[https://goo.gl/forms/uGi2AL7ELpJK86bx2](https://goo.gl/forms/uGi2AL7ELpJK86bx2)

